# Crockpot  Chicken Ala Mex



## Katherine (Apr 28, 2002)

2 lbs boneless chicken breasts, cut in small pieces
1 can Ortega chilies, chopped
1 can nacho cheese soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/2 lb Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
1-3/4 lbs nacho cheese Doritos

Place chicken in bottom of Crock-Pot slow cooker. Add chilies and soups. No need to stir or mix. Cover and cook on low for 8 to 9 hours. Serve with Doritos. Sprinkle with cheese before serving.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2002)

You better find out how much it costs to join Jenny Craig because I am sending you the bill  

This is another winner!!!


----------



## Norma (Apr 28, 2002)

Uhhhh, Kat...where did you find the ingredient list for my chicken enchilada filling recipe???? Ok, you did leave out the sour cream!
Sounds delicious...and a heck of a lot easier than rolling enchiladas!


----------

